# Spearfishing Report 6/24



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's the short story. 1 Gag, 1 AJ, 1 Almaco Jack, 1 Red Snapper, 4 White Snappers

You can read the long story below.










Well I found where Chris(Craasch210)had been hiding for a few months and got him to get out yesterday. He had talked to Martin (Flynurse) and he would take his boat out as well.So we got a 4th diver(2 per boat)and off we went at 6am yesterday.

We headed to the far east with hopes of some good Viz. Marked our first spot and down we go. The layer of Snot was there, but was not too bad. Got down to maybe 50-55 feet of viz. It was a nice change from my other recent dives. I could see the glimmer of the surface at 60 feet down. We were only about 10 miles off the coast. The spot wascovered with life, but not a lot of fish worth shooting. The red snappers were there, but they kept a good distance away out in the sand. I took a long distance shot at a medium snapper only to miss.:doh I waited patiently and they just would not come in closer. Then all of a sudden I see a school of AJ's rocketing right at me. There must of been 50 of them. At first I think that they are running from something and that what ever they are running from, I should be running too. Then they litterally engulf me, bumping into me and everything. Then I notice this poor little bait fish that just get's swallowed up right at my feet. This of course all happend in about 5 seconds. It was amazing to see a school of AJ's feeding. Right around me like I wasn't even there. I take advantage of the situation and quickly find the biggest one I can see and pop him right in the head, stone cold, dropped em. That was the first time I had litterally stoned an AJ dead. It was nice not having to do the loopty loops with an AJ.

Head back up and our fourth diver Vlado, nice guy, comes up with a stringer full of fish including a Gag, red snapper, and white snappers. In the box they went. 

Headed to our second spot back west. The viz had dropped to 30 or so feet here. Again, the snapper were out in the distance away from the wreck. I swam out in the sand and just waited and they just would never come in. Towards the end of the dive I look up and see a lonely Almaco just hanging out. Line the shot up and got him on the stringer.

Head to our third dive. Both me and Vlado head down while Chris and Martin get a little more surface interval. We see lots of life, but nothing really worth shooting. I am on one side of the wreck and Vlado is on the other. Next thing I know, Mr. Gray suit comes swimming right by me. Scared the crap out of me. He litterally came from right behind me and right past me about 4 feet away. He was a pretty goodsized bull at about 7-8 feet. Buthe was as wide as he was long it seemed. He disapears and I go to let Vlado know. I find him and give him the ole shark symbol. Right then, he came swimming right by us. We spend the next 2-3 minutes keeping this thing away from us. He would come right up out of poking distance. Then his buddy showed up and we both gave the "let's get the hell out of there" symbol. But this was a large debri field and the anchor was dead in the middle of it. Vlado hands me his gun and he messes with the anchor to try and get it in a good spot. Right as he is messing with the anchor one of the sharks is coming right at us and I poke him in the nose. These guys are getting really currious. We didn't even have any fish on us. We finally head up only to get the anchor hung. We head back down and get it out.

Since Chris and Martin had not dove their third dive, we head to a 4th spot. I had an extra air tank and I dove a 4th dive with them. Again, no fish to speak of. 

Headed back in after that. Back at the ramp at 2:30pm. It's not very often that you can run 30mph in thegulfin a 19 foot boat. It was a gorgeous day on the water with 1' or less seas.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good day, Jon. Wish I could have made it.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice report Jon, Im glad to see the snot clearing up for a change. Sounds like your a shark magnet though. Might want to change your perfume, jus kiddin. Ive got my boat in the shop for some warrenty work. So hopefullyI will be out soon to slay some. :letsdrink


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Perfect pic of the two different kinds. I am sure that will used by many.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Heller High Water (6/25/2008)*Perfect pic of the two different kinds. I am sure that will used by many.


Yeah, when I first glanced at him I thought he was a small AJ. Then I noticed the swooping dorsal fin and the more football shape and realized it was an Almaco. So on the stringer he went. There's no telling how many Almacos I have passed up thinking they were small AJ's. I just recently learned the difference between the two.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jon, it sounds like you all had a good time. You do seem to be a Shark magnet.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

yes jon ii beleive i have passed them up as well not wanting to shoot an undersize aj.

I told you that i wasn't the shark attractor. its youre boat. the sharks must see it and know there is death down below.

or maybe they just likeYOU. whatever it is, i'll still dive with you

i shot you a PM

sounds like Mr.Gray needs to be introduced to Mr. Powerhead


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like y'all had a great day on the water!!

Thanks for the report and pics, Reese


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Conner,

Throwing the big BS flag on what?


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

jon by the way its flynurse not flyboy. that is some other person. 

it was a great day, even though i didn't get any fish. need to get out there and do it again. unless you are a shark magnet. unlike me i'm a babe magnet. oke


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

ya'll did good! Left more reply at the http://www.slingingsteel.com/http://www.slingsteel.com/!

Later,

Jay


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

oh yeah forgot. me and chris are freaking heros!! on the way into the bay we saw a couple over turned on a craig cat that the chulamar flipped (the couples fault). thats right saved the freaking day. so i guess that makes up for no fish.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flynurse (6/25/2008)*oh yeah forgot. me and chris are freaking heros!! on the way into the bay we saw a couple over turned on a craig cat that the chulamar flipped (the couples fault). thats right saved the freaking day. so i guess that makes up for no fish.


Good going guys. Sorry about the flyboy thing Martin. Don't know where I got that from. But I am sure that those guys where glad to see you. Maybe I do attract sharks. Maybe its those siezures that I have under there. :letsdrink Haha


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sharks sense wounded animals.:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!! Definately need some more shark in the freezer, like was said...time for mister .223 powerjhead!


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've only done some free diving, but those fish look good to me.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/25/2008)*Sweet job man!!! Definately need some more shark in the freezer, like was said...time for mister .223 powerjhead!


Clay, you could have easily just poked one of these guys with your powerhead. They had no fear about coming right up to us. And likeI said, we didn't even have fish on the stringers.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had a good day out there. To bad you ran into the sharks.....again! Nice shot on that AJ, I stoned a spadefish once.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jon,

Enjoyed the dives. Next time, I would like to go back and introduce Mr. Grey Suit 1 and 2 to "my soon arriving new little friend" Mr .44 Magnum. Again, thanks for the invite. 

Vlado


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Orion45 (6/27/2008)*Jon,
> 
> Enjoyed the dives. Next time, I would like to go back and introduce Mr. Grey Suit 1 and 2 to "my soon arriving new little friend" Mr .44 Magnum. Again, thanks for the invite.
> 
> Vlado


Great to see you joining the forum Vlado. Your welcome on my boat anytime.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Post Scriptum

Jon,

Happy Birthday:clap

Double yours + 9 = Mine

How old am I?

Vlado


----------

